# PARANORMAL WOODWORKING



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey friends

I know you will think I'm crazy but I think my shop is haunted. I always hear unexplained noises in my shop I'm talking big booms and super loud clanks ,when I go out to see what made the noises nothings there and nothing has fallen down.
I also find things that have been moved to places I would never put them ,like coming out in the morning and finding things balanced in a pile or a router sitting on the floor with the cord neatly wrapped it. The topper was yesterday when I was routering a rather detailed part on a chair I'm making and I feel a tug on the back loop of my paints ,I stopped and looked to see if I'd backed in to something but nothing was there going back to routering I bend over and start routering again I feel a tug on the back of my paints one time. If it's a spirit it seems to be a mischievous one. Again I know you think I'm crazy but these things are really happening. Do you think ghost know Halloween is just around the corner? 
Is there anyone who has had anything strange going on in their shop?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Jim, if this isn't just a Halloween joke post, that's pretty spooky. I'd have found a new shop by now if that stuff was happening to me. Then, if it was* still *happening, I'd find myself a good doctor.


----------



## RBWoodworker (Mar 22, 2009)

WOW..that's freaky Jim!! now your spooking me!! LOL.. you should have taken a picture of that router with the cord wrapped around it.. you've made the hairs on my arm stand up..LOL


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Ive never had any paranormal experiences but my wife swears that her college apartment was haunted. The "spirit" would not be pleased when her room was a mess … but when things were clean no issues. Personally im a believer. Sounds like whatever is in your shop has a thing for routers … good luck Jim.

Btw .. the only strange thing in my shop is me and i cant help it , i was born this way lol.


----------



## spunwood (Aug 20, 2010)

Any ectoplasm on the router? Might need to find a good containment unit. At my shop we have a vac hooked up two an air tight thirty gallon drum. I find that if I run the vac those ghosties get scared off or are sucked into the containment unit. The only weird thing is that I always find that whatever router work I do, it always ends up spelling red-rum…should I be concerned?


----------



## littlebear (Mar 23, 2011)

Well I don't think your nuts! I have had the same thing over here in Maine.

I have had all this happen to me to. I saw this guy with a pumpkin head last week run by my shop window.
Then in the after noon he was in my field looking at me.. Sure hope he don't show up today.

I told my wife about it - and she said keep sucking that saw dust in ya darn fool and you will see more then that..


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Some funny stuff guys ,I know you think this is a Halloween spoof but that stuff really happen.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

True story about the wife above. I saw a presentation by "The Warrens" here in CT … scared the crap outta me.


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

Jim, Maybe something like this will give you some peace of mind. Good luck. -Jack


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey! Someone has been taking my stuff for years…

... and when they're are tired of it, they return it! Thank God!

I guess they make their rounds, eh?


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Jim, I personally don't believe in ghosts. I believe that when you die you go to one of two places and that's that. You're not allowed to just hang around here. However, I've heard some good ghost stories that seem pretty convincing. The best one was an old broom factory in the southeast. It was the shop of an acquaintance and he and his wife lived in the house across the street from the shop which had belonged to the former owner of both (the ghost). They mentioned all sorts of things happening that were similar to what you have described. They both claimed that they have actually seen the ghost on some occasions. They also say they occasionally smell cigar smoke but neither one of them smoke. Their bedroom was the former bedroom of the ghost. The wife claims that she has actually been taking a shower on a few occasions and upon hearing a noise opened the door to see the old ghost standing there looking at her with a cigar in his mouth and a big smile on his face. Then momentarily he just vanishes. Now, this is what they told me and when they were telling it they didn't seem to be smoking pot or drinking or acting abnormally.

However, once again, I don't believe in ghosts. However, I do believe in angels and demons although I've never seen any of them either. On some very trying times in both mine and my wife's lives we have sensed the presence of angels watching over us and helping us through those times.

I can see how something like this could be a little disturbing and I sure do hope that you figure it out. It was certainly disturbing to the couple I mentioned above.


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

My wife swears that the house is haunted. She hears someone going up and down the stairs. She said that it must be a good ghost. I personally think if it is a good ghost, it should clean up my shop it needs it right now since I have been getting ready for this show in 2 weeks.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Jack unless harmful things start happening I'm cool with a visitor from beyond this realm of existence.

Joe maybe it's Sam Malloof saying hi.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Interesting, have you tried putting in a video camera and tape recorder - I believe that is what the paranormal investigators do. I am a skeptic myself….I don't believe in "ghosts" but I do think there may be residual energy left if someone dies in some extraordinary way.

I would agree that as long as the energy remains innoculous it is just something you live with….if it turns to making things unsafe or dangerous….time to dispell or move on…


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

Jim, that is a nice explanation. The ghosts. I called it old age, lately I swear I have left a saw or a tool just right there on my bench only to find it across the shop on a totally unexpected place. I am luckier than you though. Rather than thinking I am getting old and loosing my memory (which we all know it is the second thing to go in a man's body) I just blame it on the stupid dogs 

Anyhow, I would not worry about it as long as it is noises and moved tools….now if you start hearing voices answering when you talk to yourself…....... 

cheers

Jorge Gasteazoro

There, you now know my name…


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I never tried to record anything Reggie.

Hey Jorge Your probably right I'm pretty far over the hill ) But a voice out of the blue said Jorge Gasteazoro is trying to reach you just before I looked at this post ) HA HA HA I don't have any dogs but I guess I could imagine some are around and blame it all on them too.
Cheers back at you.


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

Now see, we are screwed, two old farts channeling each other…hahaha….why couldn't it be, Angelina Jolie is trying to reach you….hahaha…


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

Maybe you could talk the spirit into being your new shop helper, you know, cleaning up, putting away tools etc!!
Could be just what the both of you need?? ~


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Fortunately I have Never had any Para Normal woodworking experiences, but I would like to just ONCE. I really wish Para Normal would come and take his sister away. You just would NOT believe just how much Abby Normal woodworking gets done in my shop! It's getting to where I can't even keep up with her demands for new wood, much less trying to homes for all of Abby Normal's stuff…


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm quite sure their are gremlins that invade my workshop and hide my pencils and tape measures.


----------



## ETwoodworks (Jan 10, 2011)

Im pritty sure someone is comeing in my shop after hours and drinking all my beer. Maybe its a ghost? Yeah a ghost I think I will go with that


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

If I ever go crazy, I think I'll just get some weeding done.
That way, when I come to, I'll say "Gee the yard looks nice."


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Yea Jorge As time goes by I know more and more how far gone I really am. As far as the A J woman I'm not allowed to say her name out loud or even type her name out. )

Good plan Dez if he got really good I could hire him-her out )

Mike Abby normal HaHa like young Frankenstein

I forgot about that part Rich me too.

Eric maybe this same spirit travels from shop to shop ) ?

Willie don't every say the Cr-zy word the aliens might hear you , shhhhhhh


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

I am absolutely positive my shop is haunted.
Every time I make a nice project and leave the shop, the next day I find it has become a piece of S***


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

There is an old spirit of a woodowrker from the 1600's who haunts the shops of modern day woodworkers…especiallt around this time of year…I believe his name is Al….. 
Al Hymers if I remember correctly.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Rog are you allowed to type S* on line ? HAHA .Your projects look good to me. When are you going to make another tooth pick? I think this time you should avoid using poison oak. )))

Good one Greg , what was that I forgot already? )


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Too much turpentine in your shop….wood spirits


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Gary might be on to something, Jim. What sorts of finishes have you been working with lately, and is your shop well ventilated?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Sorry guys I use water base but not latley


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Charlie, re: Gary. His shop is very well ventilated, he competes in the Texas State Fair's "Pot o' beans contest".
We can hear him here in Waco tooting.


----------



## Loucarb (Dec 19, 2008)

Wood spirits sounds about right


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Is it just me, or does the shop make more noises when I'm the only one in there?


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

Wood spirits sounds about right 

If the spirit is in contact with wood, is it still a wood spirit….like Glennmorangie neat….?  I think we should check Jim's shop photos and see if he is hiding the stash behind all those routers.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Roger you said hear me is that what you ment or was it another one our senses your were talking about ? I may have competed but didn't win lets see that blue ribbon bud ) just kidding my friend

Lou you better hide those fishing poles or one of those out doors type ghost my be making off with em.

come on DS it wasn't Violin music I heard )

Jorge I've gone to check Wikipedia I'll be right back.
Ok I get it . I don't drink so I had to look Glennmorangie up. Let's see we eliminated fumes, hooch I guess it leaves ghost or the funny farm. OH well I hear it's nice this time of year.


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

Jim; Are you sure you didn't get some recycled wood from some torn down cemetery building or coffin manufacturing plant. That would allow the wood spirits to occupy your shop.
-Don


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

You've heard of cemetary oak? Grows in the cemetary and has LOTS of mineral streaks in it. Smells nasty when it's cut-gives me the creeps thinking about it in the context of this post!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi Don 
I don't have much if any recycled wood and I don't know of any coffin manufacturing in my area. My shop is only about 12 years old so I know it's not some one who lived in the shop before. Maybe my wife is trying to gas light me? )

Hey DS that's a new one on me. I'm not really that shook up about what's going on. I like to think it's my father in-law who passed a few years ago ,who was a genius as far as woodworking was concerned,he was also a bit of a jokester and a great guy.


----------



## Elizabeth (Oct 17, 2009)

Jim, enough unexplainable stuff has happened in my family to make me believe that there are things out there we don't understand. If it were me, I'd probably try to put in some kind of video recording device…but I'd also probably swallow my feeling of silliness and try to talk to the spirit…maybe saying that they're welcome to stay if they don't damage any projects or startle me while I'm working with machines!

Edited to add - did your father in law have any favourite drinks, snacks or reading material? I'd be tempted to leave some out overnight and see what happens!


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

Hey Jim, I think it might have something to do with the fume from that Meth lab that the kids nextdoor to you are running. LOL


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Elizabeth 
I feel there's something to spirits or another dimension that exists. We lived in a hundred year home that a good number of unexplained things going on there too.

That would explain seeing strange things alright Saddle


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Jim-If you are nuts, then you have a lot of company.

My great-grandfather donated materials and land to build a little country church in 1882. His family grave plot was the first in the cemetery right across from the church's front doors. He died in 1924, and was buried alongside my great grandmother and other family members in that plot.

After his funeral, my grandfather and my father took a horse and buggy into town to buy supplies. It was after dark when they took a shortcut past the church to get the family farmstead.

As they passed by the church, they both swore that the church was brightly lit (it had no electricity), and that as they sat watching in awe from the road, the front doors swung open and beam of light came out, hovered over his tombstone, then went straight down on the tombstone and disappeared. My grandfather was a tea-totaler, and my dad was only 16, so there was no alcohol or anything involved here.

To this day, there is a dark spot about 7" in diameter smack in the middle of the top of great grampa's grave marker.

Was it a ghost, or something else?

-Gerry


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow that's some story Gerry ,that would be a shocker for sure.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I have probably been to that little country church a hundred times over the years, and that dark spot in the granite never changes. My mom always thought it was just the product of over-active imaginations in a time of grief … but I'm not so sure.

-Gerry


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

It seems strange that two people see the same thing and it's called an over active imagination, not to criticize your mother.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

One could setup a time-lapse camera… and record each night… and just maybe catch it again.
... would be a little hassle… but…

Sounds scary to me…


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

That would be cool Joe but I don't have such an animal .


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

It seems like those Ghostbusters guys are pretty reliable - well, except for the Stay Puft Marshmallow Man incident.

"I tried to think of the most harmless thing. Something I loved from my childhood. Something that could never, ever possibly destroy us. Mr. Stay Puft."


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

if there are ghosts in my shop, I sure hope they finish the project I started a week ago… LOL


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Chuck 
I can't help it I love that movie.

Hey Roger I have a hand full in mine too ,that would be great.


----------



## JRL (Jun 14, 2011)

Jim,
If they are not a bother to you, then all is harmless enough. But yes, ghosts are real if the words of Jesus are true. I personally trust his every word and implication. 
Main point: If demons must respond to commands in Jesus' name (this I have experienced), I don't know why that wouldn't hold true for ghosts.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Yes Jay It seems I recall Jesus casting out a legion of evil spirits in the Bible. I don't feel anything negative going on in my shop.


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

I wonder if growing some Garlic in your shop would help!!!!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I thought that was for vampires?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm marketing some wooden stakes ….....You might be interested in a bundle Jim


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Are you talking about mass murders Roger, Of vampires ? ) I can see the defense argument to the judge, But your honor it was self defense they were all vampires.


----------



## oluf (Jan 29, 2010)

I think my shop is OK. I leave plans and wood out and no one ever finishes any of my projects for me. I could use some good elves though. Some that were very good with dovetails.


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

I don't know about your shop but mine has strange things that go on. The phone never rings unless I am up to my elbows in glue. The table saw is never plugged in when I go to use it. None of my nails have the head on the correct end. Depending on what kind of screw need to be driven, the corresponding screw driver is missing from the rack. I could go on but just reciting this gives me the creeps.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Oluf 
I think there's a craigslist section for that … look under woodworking Elves, sub category expert dove tailing little guys.
HAHA ))

Wow Jack I think they could make a mystery TV show about that  Your right on all counts, it happens to me too except I go to turn on the table saw and it's gone ???? Or was that a dream?


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

Chris, when i was at UConn I saw "the warrens" too and slept with a light on in my bedroom for a month…WHEN I WAS IN COLLEGE


----------



## Maverick44spec (Aug 7, 2011)

Tell your new shop buddy to make sure he put's things back where they belong. 

I do believe that there may be spirits. My great grandpa used to smoke pipes. Several years after he died, my grandparents moved onto the land that he had lived on. (My grandma grew up on that land) They tore down the old house (unsalvageable) and built a new one on top of where the old one had been. Now, every once in a while, she can smell pipesmoke. (nobody who lives around her smokes and there are very few people anywhere near their land) I have experience this once. It is defenately pipe smoke.

If you ever decide to talk to it, Make DANG sure it is a ghost and not a demon. If it is a demon and you talk to it, it is like inviting it in and will result in very horrible things. (This is just what I have heard from paranormal shows)

Just a warning.


----------



## RobWoodCutter (Jul 22, 2009)

Jim, yes I have had several "experiences" since I was about 10 years old, but have not had any in the new shop. Before my wife and I were married I would spend the weekend at her parents house in the spare bedroom. My wife's pet dog actually saw one of them at the same time I did back in '79. He used to sleep in the spare room with me, but after seeing it he never went back into the room. 
Everything seem to stop for me when my mother passed in 1999. My guess is she went up there and told whoever was doing it to stop or else she was going to open a can a whoop A$$.

Rob


----------

